# Grand Canyon with a baby



## swimmerK (Jul 10, 2011)

Don't think I'm stupid, just would like some input: What are some thoughts about doing the Grand with a baby. Can you walk the bigger sections? Let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Only if he/she is wearing waders......:cymbal crash:

Absolutely, positively, indubitably, no. For more reasons than I wish to list.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Put a PFD on the baby and throw it in a river, if it makes it out OK! You,re good to go.

As you can tell, I think it's a very bad idea.


----------



## Mike Hartley (May 1, 2006)

I would recommend against it. I waited until my daughter was 14 before I felt comfortable. The water is only part of the issue. Yes you can walk most of the big ones but that would be time consuming and not always easy. And many parties have more problems with some of the smaller rapids. Off river is probably the bigger issue with the heat (depending on when you go) and lots of critters that like to bite (ants, scorpions, etc). Since you are asking the question, I'm assuming you've never been there - lot's of the "must do" hikes require scrambling/wading/swimming. Not easy to do with a wee one.


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

Isn't taking a baby contrary to your plans to do the Grand Canyon alone this year?
This is the same person, right? With a new user name.
Get back on your meds, stop scratching your crotch, and give your mom her computer back.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

I can't see how the park service would ever consider letting you launch with an infant. Inconceivable that any infant/toddler should be subjected to this type of trip for the reasons stated above and many more. They would probably call social services, I know I would.


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

I would be most concerned with the large packs of dingo's that are loose in the canyon these days. Seriously, they are everywhere and hungry! They have been known to sneak into camps and get away with all kinds of food and scraps. 
A small child would be hard for the dingo's to resist. When it goes missing it will be hard for you to come out of the canyon and say with a straight face that "a dingo ate your baby".


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

You are 10 days late for april fools. obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Set it adrift in a basket of bull rushes coated in pitch ,if it lives he/she can found a religion.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Ignore the previous posts. The baby would be fine. There is no age restriction for a reason! Really, you have lots of extra time on a Grand Canyon trip so you wouldn't have any problem caring for an infant. Also, don't worry about the rapids. Each one has a paved path and a chute to send your boat through. Modern technology has made the Canyon so convenient these days! The only challenge will be dealing with the stairs up to each camp site, but if you bring a stroller with knobby wheels you should be fine. You might also want to bring a little DVD player for cartoons and entertainment, some of the televisions in the camps have been only receiving basic cable - due to recent government budget cuts, I assume.

Have fun, and remember if you flip and lose the all the food you'll always have that fresh baby!


----------



## ecarlson972 (Apr 24, 2007)

Trying to make a baby on the Grand would be a much safer bet!


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

ecarlson972 said:


> Trying to make a baby on the Grand would be a much safer bet!


Well put. That one brightened my evening.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Use the search function to find one of the many previous threads related to this topic,try 'Best cooler for Gerber's jars ', ' How many diapers per Groover', 'Which Creeker for Nooby Fetus : Mega Rocker or Nomad 8.5?', 'Dave Scadden' class VI worthy cataraft for infants.Junk ?',or 'How to mount a baby on an Oarlock ' .


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Rafters are notoriously conservative when it comes to the Grand Canyon and boating in general. Don't listen to 'em - you'll be fine.


----------



## swimmerK (Jul 10, 2011)

Great info boaters! Thanks


----------



## swimmerK (Jul 10, 2011)

kikii875 said:


> Isn't taking a baby contrary to your plans to do the Grand Canyon alone this year?
> This is the same person, right? With a new user name.
> Get back on your meds, stop scratching your crotch, and give your mom her computer back.


Don't know you


----------



## mtriverrat (Jan 29, 2012)

May I add my vote - no, no, no, no.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Cut the guy some slack! He didn't say how old the baby is.
New born or three-six months? It makes a lot of difference.
Will you be paying a full share for the little one, or will you expect a discount? 
Will the mom be on the trip? Is she hot?
Would you be running Lava right or left? Bedrock?
Pins & Clips or OarLocks? I need a lot more info to answer.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

I don't think the Grand is a good idea with a little one but I do kow a few babies that have been down Cataract.


----------



## barcolounger (Mar 31, 2011)

You'll probably be ok and I'm sure the rest of your group would appreciate your effort, but an upright or spinet would be easier.


----------



## hand8272 (May 24, 2011)

First descent.... lets start a youngest descent! Yes


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Why? So you can say you did it?


The kid isn't going to remember the trip. Why bother?


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I'd call the permit office or the ranger station. I'm sure they will make you feel real stupid.


----------



## stonefly (Feb 23, 2007)

*I am not quite sure that you are serious, but...*

This is grossly negligent. Sure, if you make it through ok, no big deal, right? Hell, I think you might as well skip the car seat, too. Kind of a pain in the ass, and everything typically goes ok when you are driving... I mean something bad _could_ happen maybe, but it is pretty unlikely, so go for it. 

Highly unlikely that the baby would enjoy those conditions in the canyon or any aspect of the event itself, for that matter. It is incredibly selfish to force an infant along on the trip and hope it pans out so you can have some fun. I am widely considered a fairly reckless person and this is unbelieveable to me. Putting your own vacationing/leisure interests in front of your infants safety and well-being is just plain wrong. You would never be able to enjoy a river trip again (or most of your life) if this didn't work out for you. Try weighing that vs. the years of great times you will have outdoors with your son or daughter if you exercize restraint, patience and good judgement. 
For your childs sake, I hope this is a f***ed up joke or troll. If not, call up Child Protective Services and the rangers and let them weigh in on your plans. Don't call from a traceable line if you don't want trouble... That alone should tell you everything you need to know about your plan.
Best, 
Dave


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I don't see what the problem would be. Don't listen to the naysayers here - if you take the kid with you rock climbing, sky diving, or extreme skiing with you, the Grand should be a snap. If the others on the trip are like minded new parents, just remember to bring some issues of Negligent Mother Magazine to put over by the groover. They'll be grateful to you for years for all the tips and tricks!










And to give yourself a little more time for hiking or just kicking back with those ice-cold PBRs and shots o' Jim Beam in camp, make sure to bring some Sparties - you'll only need 3 or 4 for the trip. Why fill a big drybag with disposable diapers when you can just tuck a few of these in and be set for the trip? Don't worry about the 5-day limit thing on the package - you can always get a few extra days out of them!










Have a great trip and tell us how it goes. Its so heartwarming to see you want to give your kid the experience of a lifetime before you send her off to work in the textile mill.

And remember - the family that floats together boats together! Or something like that....


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

I would NEVER take a child of less than 8 yrs old on a GC trip. I have seen what happens to privates that bring 5 and 6 yr olds and "walk them around" rapids. You must be masochistic and sadistic, this is NOT Disneyland!


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice Andy!!


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Is this what we have to look forward to on the Buzz for the no water year of 2012? Good try, but next time try to make your post a little more believable for better trolling effect.


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't see what the big deal is. Babies instinctively hold their breath under water......I think. As long as someone holds them out of the water during a swim, what can happen? 

And if anything happens, making another baby isn't the worst thing in the world.


----------



## snakester (Apr 24, 2011)

Put the baby in one of these things to send it down the rapids. The air inside will cushion it and it should float right on top and bounce off any rocks. But also use a PFD just in case.


----------



## hand8272 (May 24, 2011)

snakester said:


> Put the baby in one of these things to send it down the rapids. The air inside will cushion it and it should float right on top and bounce off any rocks. But also use a PFD just in case.


Actually that would rock, until your stuck in a whole for a week.


----------



## barcolounger (Mar 31, 2011)

Foolish and dangerous. Imagine one of your companions peacefully sleeping in his chair, the baby starts crying, he leaps up startled and knocks over the bar. On day one.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

barcolounger said:


> Foolish and dangerous. Imagine one of your companions peacefully sleeping in his chair, the baby starts crying, he leaps up startled and knocks over the bar. On day one.


INCONCEIVABLE!!


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Don't forget the duct tape.


----------

